# Increasing pump pressure



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have an AO Smith, I HP, 230V pump (Goulds #J06853L) controlled by a Furnas series C AS4FX switch set at 30-50.

All of the components are less than 4 yrs. old and have been rigorously maintained. The layout is; pump to 25 g. pressure tank to 30m. filter to Kineteco green sand to WaterBoss 900 softener to 5m. filter to house.

The flow and pressure are less than I would like. Can I safely take this setup and go to 40-60 (I know how to adjust the switch). Will the pump take it? Any idea of how much more it will cost over the span of a year? Kids are gone and the're just two older folks living here but the sprinklers are on the same system. I'll be redoing the sprinklers soon, going to xeriscaping.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

generally a larger filter on the effluent side while buy you more flow...

that pump/motor is capable of 1.25hp SF (service factor)

this is the type of ? id throw at you, dont you have a background in fluid engineering? if so id like to pick your brain sometime...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

POOL, sometimes there is something known as too much knowledge. Yes, I could spend a few days, maybe a week determining every detail of a common well system. 

I have a finite element anylisis program on my work station that would detail every stress, possible failure and time of failure if I had the time to input the info. I'm looking for the simple way out.


----------

